
US Army Intelligence – Analysis and Assessment of Gateway Process (1983) [pdf] - Khelavaster
https://www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/docs/CIA-RDP96-00788R001700210016-5.pdf
======
3131s
This document is often posted alongside this one about the CIA attempting to
remote view the surface of Mars one million years back:

[https://www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/docs/CIA-
RDP96-00788...](https://www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/docs/CIA-
RDP96-00788R001900760001-9.pdf)

So is this just the type of stuff that the CIA intentionally leaks to throw
off foreign governments and make conspiracy theorists look crazier? Or do /
did higher-ups at the CIA actually believe it?

~~~
bunnybender
There are well over 12,000 documents published through FOIA related to the
StarGate project(s)[1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stargate_Project](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stargate_Project)

------
klaus_fluoride
The "Gateway Experience" referred to in the article was a residential program
operated by the Monroe Institute.

It involved listening to audio recordings through headphones while immersed in
a sensory deprivation tank. This was claimed to cause synchronization between
the brain's hemispheres, leading to altered states of consciousness.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Monroe](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Monroe)

It seems the Monroe Institute is still offering the program, and has some free
audio downloads:

[https://www.monroeinstitute.org/gateway-voyage-
audio](https://www.monroeinstitute.org/gateway-voyage-audio)

For the avoidance of all doubt: I have not drunk the Kool Aid. I was just
curious about the back story to this article.

------
azernik
Note that despite the PDF title and the declassification notes, this document
actually came out of US Army Intelligence, not the CIA.

~~~
dang
Ah thank you! We've updated the title above.

------
nabla9
To learn where the limit is, you must visit both sides of the limit.

------
paulajohnson
Neal Stephenson, not even you could have invented this!

------
antonvs
Tax dollars at "work". Oy.

~~~
CamperBob2
Hey, this LSD isn't going to experiment on itself, you know.

~~~
antonvs
I'd be fine with this paper if it was labeled "Trip Report."

